# Dog Lovers



## In the Kitchen (Oct 12, 2007)

AS you may know I  love animals.  Have been looking for the right companion for my 12 year old dog.  He has many problems and recently lost two of his friends to diabetes.  Real heartache.  I have been looking on different sites, trying to avoid going to shelters as I am weakling that cannot choose one over all.  I looked on craigslist today and saw a film dedicated  to people spaying their animals.  I am not going to post the link as it really was a downer but I also know that the purpose of the film is to impress on the importance of getting your pets fixed.  I will mention it was produced by Brighton films.  Nothing bothers me more than ruining a life that does no harm.  

Thanks for allowing me to share this sorrow with you.  I know some of you all feel the way I do.  Maybe one day there will be law to have this stopped.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 12, 2007)

Are you talking about no kill shelters or talking about a law on fixing your pets.

EDIT

Sorry bout the loss, mate.. We had a 23 year old cat, an 18 year old cat and a 15 year old dog we ad to put to sleep all with in the same year. kinda sucked. the cat is older than me.


----------



## keltin (Oct 12, 2007)

Are you saying that spaying your pet is a bad thing, or was there something else in the film?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 12, 2007)

Im a big believer in spaying and neutering its no differrent then getting your tubes tied or getting a vascectomy(sp?)


----------



## Constance (Oct 12, 2007)

I haven't seen the film, but I'm guessing it showed the fate of all those unwanted puppies and kittens. When we have a pet put down, they give them a shot, but that's expensive. 

I'll just leave it there.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 12, 2007)

*Cans*

the film was giving all the reasons why you should spay your pets.  It was so horrible.  Had so many cats and dogs in big barrels, all dead.  Gave statistics but who wants to remember.  Showed all the animals that were in cages waiting to be 'taken care of'.  I really don't know how someone could sleep after doing a job like this?  My vet prefers that I leave the dog but I do stay and he puts them to sleep and later he does what he has to do.  LT72884 that is real loss.  Please accept my sympathy.  Like your heart is torn out of you. Losing them all same year, wow.  Like they wanted to be together!  My little guy just is so anxious when I go and then he rests so much when I am here.  Must not relax until he knows I am around.  Being deaf and now losing his sight, I will wait until he doesn't show any emotion before I do anything. He does enjoy playing and eating so that is still good sign.  Now if only could find right friend.  Won't give up.


----------



## keltin (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow. I’d suggest never watching any kind of movie like that again! If you even think it’s remotely like that, turn it off. 

Things can’t be “un-seen”, and once you see some things, they haunt you. There are simply things out there that you really should never see. I once saw a documentary on HBO. They were showing that in Asia, there are still places that eat cats and dogs. I can’t believe they were allowed to film some of this stuff, let alone the fact that people did this kind of stuff. 

I won’t go into details, but there were scenes and images in that documentary that I really wish I hadn’t seen.....and that was 6 or more years ago.


----------



## Green Lady (Oct 13, 2007)

A few years back our neighbors had an older dog, a Sheltie.  They wanted to get another dog, but not one that would aggravate or annoy the older one.  They found a breed called Cavalier Prince Charles Spaniel (or something like that, it's a mouthful) that is known to cohabitate well with older dogs.  So that is what they got.  The spaniel did well as a puppy w/o irritating the older dog.  It's a beautiful breed of dog.  They went online to do their research and to locate one.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, they're pretty docile dogs and if I'm not mistaken... and I often am , the most "painted" dog in history.

It's really a tough call getting a companion animal a companion animal. You could wind up with just the opposite that you're after. My quiet house has been turned upside down with the addition of a puppy, but then, I didn't get the puppy for my other two either, so they will just have to accept things. You don't want your older pet to feel "threatened" or "left out" as you train your puppy and you also don't want the puppy to become animal bonded and not people bonded. You would be doing the puppy an injustice (of sorts) to expect him to keep your geriatric dog company.

If I were in your shoes I would try to adopt an older dog from a foster home that already has more than one dog. A dog you know is laid back with others and won't take up a lot of your time with training, just acclimating. There are lots of private rescue organizations that should be able to work with you if you don't want to take your chances on a shelter dog.


----------



## amber (Oct 13, 2007)

Your dog is 12, and my opinion would be to simply take him/her to a local park to socialize with other dogs, or try out a daycare for dogs for play time and socializing.  Your dog may feel like he is getting old and being replaced should you introduce another dog to the home.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 14, 2007)

*Thoughts*

I thank you all so very much for your interest in my little guy.  Your suggestions surely show what good loving people you are.  They are things i really never thought about.  He is trying to find the neighbor's dog when he goes outside.  He must miss the companionship of another dog.  He cannot hear and his sight getting bad and breaks my heart to see how he tries to find her.  Smells constantly.  You talk about heart breaker!  

Maybe finding another older dog would be solution.  I sure don't want him to ever think he could be replaced.  If something is within my 'power' you can believe I will find something to help him.  someone suggested taking him for walk.  Can't do that anymore.  

Once again, I thank you for the time and suggestions.  pacanis, I am grateful you aren't giving up on this dog.  Must be some adjustment that must be made.  One thing you never know the personality of a dog.  Like people.


----------



## PytnPlace (Oct 14, 2007)

I think an older dog is a lovely idea.  A lot of the dogs in shelters are their because their "master" has passed on.  My neighbor just adopted a 12 year old dog that survived his human family.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 14, 2007)

"A lot of the dogs in shelters are their because their "master" has passed on."

....Or their owner was forced to move into a retirement home and the family doesn't want the dog.  Sad situation....


----------



## Constance (Oct 14, 2007)

It really is. When my daughter was killed, she had two dogs that were devoted to her. Everything was in a big mess at that time, and I'm not really sure what happened to them. 
A friend of hers told me later that the female, a border collie mix named Kilo, was at his sisters farm in Georgia, and had just had a littler of nine pups. (She was quite prolific.) 
He had kept the male, a black lab/German shepherd mix named Radar, but said he had heart worms.

I had a pup from Kilo and a chow, my furry, brown and beloved Maggie dog...and another from Kilo and Radar, a big, black clumsy beast who looked like an over-grown black lab and liked to bite strangers. 
They were both full time outdoor dogs, although I'd put Maggie inside the garage with some blankets when it got down in the teens. Black dog wouldn't go.

Maggie lived a long life, sixteen years, but the black dog died of heart worms when he was about eight. 

Sorry...gettin' a little mushy, thinking about my Maggie dog. She had the biggest heart I've ever seen.


----------



## Claire (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, dearie me.  Yes, if you do not want puppies, of course you spay and neuter.  But then I had myself spayed (haha) when I was 29.  I did have my elder (now dear departed) doggie spayed after one litter, because she was such a good dog that I wanted another, and several people wanted puppies by her.  Every puppy had a taker, even though they were mutts (Jack Russell mixes).  As far as I'm concerned, spayed or neutered animals are better pets; much more likely to stay at home.  Even then it is not a guarantee (yes, I'm the one who lost my puppy for 8 days).  But I do have to say; when Keiki leaves us (she's 14) it will be the last animal for awhile.  I'm tired of mopping up (old dogs lose their continence), and she's broken my heart once already.  By the way, my vet was thrilled when I took her in last week.  She went from 14 lbs to 9 lbs (after her week in the wild) and is now up to 13 1/2.  Her coat is as good as it gets, and 'though she is a pain in the patootie, she's our girl.


----------



## Claire (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, by the way, we were visiting friends who had small terriers, one of whom died a few weeks ago.  I asked if the remaining dog mourned, and they were very happy to know someone actually understood this.  Yes, dogs do mourn, be it an animal companion or a human friend.


----------



## Harborwitch (Oct 16, 2007)

We lost our darling Frodo a week ago this last Sunday.  He was in kidney failure, couldn't pee, and we had to give him an enema so he could poo.  The vet tried everything - but there was nothing we could do but end his suffering.  My heart is still breaking, and I wish he was still here - but I know he's at the Rainbow Bridge waiting for us with our first Pug, Norman.

Walter, Fancie, and Daisy all seem subdued and the first night Frodo was gone the cat cried and searched the bedroom for him all night.  

I don't think we'll replace him, 3 is enough for now.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 16, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:


> the film was giving all the reasons why you should spay your pets.  It was so horrible.  Had so many cats and dogs in big barrels, all dead.  Gave statistics but who wants to remember.  Showed all the animals that were in cages waiting to be 'taken care of'.  I really don't know how someone could sleep after doing a job like this?  My vet prefers that I leave the dog but I do stay and he puts them to sleep and later he does what he has to do.  LT72884 that is real loss.  Please accept my sympathy.  Like your heart is torn out of you. Losing them all same year, wow.  Like they wanted to be together!  My little guy just is so anxious when I go and then he rests so much when I am here.  Must not relax until he knows I am around.  Being deaf and now losing his sight, I will wait until he doesn't show any emotion before I do anything. He does enjoy playing and eating so that is still good sign.  Now if only could find right friend.  Won't give up.


 Oh boy, i think i have seen a movie simular to that. A few years ago in high school we had to do a project in front of the class that had something to do with statements or ethics america has. The teacher assigned the groups topics and my friends ended up with animal rights. My mom being members of 4 different animal right groups was able to help with some information. They showed a movie about a slaughter house and how they were extremely mean to the animals before they killed them. They would torture the momma and baby pigs with shockers and throwing cinder blocks at them and crushing there skulls. it was so sad to watch. To bad that there are people like that in this world. I say with a slaughter house that you should kill the animal as fast and humanly as possible. They have feelings to. yeah it sucked when we had to put down our animals. The dog stopped eating and drinking so we knew it was time. the cat was 23 and stopped eating as well and so did the other cat. The lil mini blue Merl that we had had kidney failure and so she was put to sleep. at least our genie pig is doing great. fat lil thing though


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 16, 2007)

*Ellen DeGeneres*

did anyone just see Ellen on Yahoo today?  Evidently they have tape of her crying about the dog she got from rescue group and she couldn't keep it so gave it to a family.  The rescue group came and took the dog from the family because Ellen signed a paper that said if she couldn't keep it to return it to them.  She is so emotional.  I am sitting here crying because she is all broken up.  The way dogs can affect  you.  Your position doesn't matter the love they give is so powerful.  Anyone see her show today? Wow.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 16, 2007)

After loosing 3 dogs i said enough is enough. I can't handle it anymore.

On the other matter, but dog related. Did you see Ellen's crying on the show about the dog? How crazy is it? They took the dog back to shelter, back into the cage and probably on the way to be killed, instead of giving it to the family. Un f*****g beliveble, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 16, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:


> did anyone just see Ellen on Yahoo today? Evidently they have tape of her crying about the dog she got from rescue group and she couldn't keep it so gave it to a family. The rescue group came and took the dog from the family because Ellen signed a paper that said if she couldn't keep it to return it to them. She is so emotional. I am sitting here crying because she is all broken up. The way dogs can affect you. Your position doesn't matter the love they give is so powerful. Anyone see her show today? Wow.


I did and it was very moving to hear a nd see the effect this had on her. I really hope the rescue group rethinks their action in this particular case and return the dog to the girls.


----------



## carolelaine (Oct 16, 2007)

Saw Ellen, hopefully the family will get the dog back.  I assume she has some influence.  I volunteer at the shelter here sometimes and it is so sad, but also so great when one of them gets a home.  I have zillions of pets as I've mentioned before, but I would give them all a home if I could.  I get my pets spayed/neutered because I can't stand to think about that film you watched.  There are alot of older dogs that need a good home and would probabally cheer up your doggie and you too, and it would be a huge service to the homeless dog.  Good Luck


----------



## CanadianAng (Oct 16, 2007)

It's been mentioned that perhaps adopting another senior dog from a shelter. I love that idea. Seeing a senior dog in a shelter especially breaks my heart.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 16, 2007)

*Point?*

what is the point that the rescue group wants the dog back?  If someone finds a good home for the dog, why should the rescue group want it?  This makes no sense to me other than they may fear the dog will get abused or something.  I know there is some kind of application you have to complete and I am sure they interview you to see whether you are capable of being responsibile owner.  Of  this I am thankful.  But wouldn't the group trust this individual to provide for the dog as well as the owner themselves would?  To have her break down on her show like that, she couldn't really keep her feelings regarding this trouble she caused.  Imagine how the dog must feel?  That is what I always wonder.  What would he say if he could talk?  Always thinking someone will be there forever!  Cruel.


----------



## keltin (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, technically, the shelters have a legal contract that you sign when you are interviewed and approved for the “adoption”. Further, the shelter has a responsibility to any and all charter and support members to uphold their set and written policies. 

Our shelter here was incorporated in 1969, has a no kill policy, is non-profit, and funded strictly by donations. They have a very involved interview program, and make absolutely sure the animal goes to a good home. They conduct home visits, environment analysis, and follow-up visits and calls for 3 months or more. They are very thorough and sincere about find a GODD home for the animals they are in charge of. If the family concerned with Ellen’s dog wants the dog back, all they need do is apply and get approved for adoption.

I’ve been through the adoption process before, and I can assure you, Ellen was not surprised by this. These shelters have very clear rules and language stating that, if you can not properly care for the animal as you have agreed, then you are to return it to the animal shelter. 

The shelter screened Ellen and found here worthy of the adoption process. If that family wants to be considered they need only apply. Ellen has no right to be choked up about this. She should have been more responsible with her decision to just pluck a life from the shelter when someone more qualified and ready to spend time with the dog could have come along and applied. This isn’t the pound we’re talking about, but is a private non-profit organization.

Let’s be honest, Ellen gave the dog to her hairdresser. For all we know, they are only causal acquaintances that Ellen knows nothing about personally. Ellen has already admitted she didn’t read all of the paperwork for the adoption process, and if she knows so little about the contracts she signs, how much can you expect her to know about her hairdresser? If that family is fit for adoption, they should just apply and get approved. 

What’s even worse is the reason Ellen did gave the dog away. She said she got rid of the dog because it had too much energy and was too rambunctious to be around here cats. Please! What did she expect from a dog.....they aren’t goldfish after all! This all stinks of a publicity stunt if you ask me. With her sagging career and recent efforts to get back in the lime-light, this may be just what she needs (and possibly even planned).


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 16, 2007)

keltin, I didn't know all the details you spoke about.  Sagging career, having too much energy, etc.  It does sound from the way you express that it is some kind of publicity ploy.  I am not familiar with the rescue groups but am truly grateful they are there.  As you said, the hairdresser and her family could go apply if they really wanted the dog.  You just wonder why they didn't do it right away?


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 16, 2007)

As always things get a bit overdone. i love animals, don't get me wrong, but we are not talking about adoption af a child here, and that is what it almost sounds like.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 16, 2007)

I can see it from both sides.

First off, the dog was obviously re-placed in a decent home, which should be the firstmost/foremost thing here.

BUT - the fact remains that dear "Ellen" didn't adhere to the rules of the adoption, which were clearly spelled out to her at the time, but which she chose to ignore. And then when she was called on it, all her bringing in the media & sobbing uncontrollably on camera about the situation was rather stomach-turning, & wouldn't have meant squat to anyone if she hadn't been a celebrity. 

If she had half a brain in her little celebrity head, she could have called the adoption folks ahead of time, explained the situation, have them check out the new people/home ahead of time, & avoid all this hoopla. Instead she figured she was above the rules. 

Don't get me wrong - I think the adoption folks didn't exactly handle this well either, but they also probably did not want it to look like they'll just bend the rules for anyone, & I don't blame them.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 16, 2007)

In the Kitchen, there was a piece on the Today Show today  about a site called Dogs In Danger, that works with "kill" shelters to adopt out the dogs that are on the euthanize list at the shelters.

I don't know  where you live, but at the site, you can plug  in your zip code, type of dog you are looking for and a radius you'd be willing to travel to get the dog.  You might find a doggie this way.


----------



## keltin (Oct 16, 2007)

ITK, here is a link with some of Ellen’s comments on the matter, and they're less than flattering. She admits to not reading the paperwork and gives a reason for giving up the dog as it had too much energy and was too rambunctious. 

I hate that the dog is going through this, but this is typical…….innocent animals suffer because of human stupidity. As Breezy said, Ellen should have contacted the shelter and made arrangements to transfer the adoption. You can do that. But for some reason Ellen thought she was above the law. I’ve no love for that flippant devil-may-care attitude, but I do regret the dog has to suffer because of it. Still, you can rest assured the dog will be well taken care of and will eventually be adopted by a good and deserving family!

Here’s a short article on Ellen's sagging career and her efforts to get back in the lime-light. Reading that sure does make this sound like a publicity ploy….at the expense of the innocent dog.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 16, 2007)

"Hey, buoys and gulls!"  Let's get back  on track with In the  Kitchen's  dilemma.  We really don't need  to bring a celebrity into this  discussion.

Now, back to the regularly-scheduled program.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 16, 2007)

Which goes right back to the issue of spaying and neutering too many cats and dogs and not enough people to adopt and take good care of them.I think the point of the documentary is to get thru to the idiots that just dont get it.Most everyone on DC gets it without the horrible details we already know how important it is to spay and neuter.Still there are alot of people to cheap(its not that expensive)or lazy or just dont give a c**p to spay or neuter.Or just plain ignorant.That is what this movie is about is to educate the ignorant ones.These are the same people that just dont value the life of an animal.I think it has to start with young children they need to be taught to respect all life and and that you need to care about all living things.
What I really hate is when I come across a situation where an animal is suffering and Im crying and the person next to me says why are you upset its JUST a dog or cat.Right then and there I know where their heart is and its not good after that I lose any respect I had for that person in the first place these are the same people that dont take great care of their so called pets either.Im not sure you can change these people even if they actually saw the documentary.Its hard to change a stone cold black heart.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 16, 2007)

Not to get off subject.If you watch Ellen I think what really upset her is that the 2 kids where already so attached to the dog and she was just feeling what they were feeling.I dont believe it was a stunt in any way she was just very upset over the whole thing.You just cant fake that.


----------



## keltin (Oct 16, 2007)

This is a subject that has torn me for years. I’m still not resolved on the matter.  

Face it, we’re hypocrites. A cat or dog that we have in our house? Oh NO, don’t be cruel.

A chicken, cow, or lamb for our veal….who cares, let’s grill it. What makes one animal better than the other….is it proximity?

It’s hypocrisy. 

And I’m guilty.

And I don’t have any answers.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 16, 2007)

keltin said:


> This is a subject that has torn me for years. I’m still not resolved on the matter.
> 
> Face it, we’re hypocrites. A cat or dog that we have in our house? Oh NO, don’t be cruel.
> 
> ...


I also dont have any answers.All I can hope for is that the animal is slaughtered in a humane way.Its a tough one as still I really like to eat meat and yet I dont want to think how it got to my plate.HB is a hunter but a hunter with ethics he does his very best to not make the animal suffer which sadly alot of other hunters dont.He hates guiding bow hunters that is when alot of wounding happens and not taking the animal down in an instant.Plus there are quite a few so called bow hunters that just plain suck at the so called sport.He calls them stick throwers because some of them never can just get a good clean shot.This also applies to people that use guns to hunt .
HB says women are the best hunters as they dont lose their minds and get so excited they just shoot Im not saying all men do this but women for the most part want what is called a clean kill where the animal dies in an instant if they cant get that clean shot they wont do it.As for me I will not hunt I just cant do it as Im guilty of anthropomorphism which means I give non human animals human thoughts and feelings so I just cant do it.Not to say I wont squash a black widow or snap the rats that are destroying my green house tomatoes.I do draw the line with insects that are causing havoc with me or my pets life.I also would not hesitate to blast a bear getting in the house that wont leave or if it has one of my dogs in its mouth.But to me thats just survival.


----------



## keltin (Oct 16, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> I also dont have any answers.All I can hope for is that the animal is slaughtered in a humane way.Its a tough one as still I really like to eat meat and yet I dont want to think how it got to my plate.HB is a hunter but a hunter with ethics he does his very best to not make the animal suffer which sadly alot of other hunters dont.He hates guiding bow hunters that is when alot of wounding happens and not taking the animal down in an instant.Plus there are quite a few so called bow hunters that just plain suck at the so called sport.He calls them stick throwers because some of them never can just get a good clean shot.This also applies to people that use guns to hunt .
> HB says women are the best hunters as they dont lose their minds and get so excited they just shoot Im not saying all men do this but women for the most part want what is called a clean kill where the animal dies in an instant if they cant get that clean shot they wont do it.As for me I will not hunt I just cant do it as Im guilty of anthropomorphism which means I give non human animals human thoughts and feelings so I just cant do it.Not to say I wont squash a black widow or snap the rats that are destroying my green house tomatoes.I do draw the line with insects that are causing havoc with me or my pets life.I also would not hesitate to blast a bear getting in the house that wont leave or if it has one of my dogs in its mouth.But to me thats just survival.


 
Awesome! I've got nothing to add other than your hubby sounds like one h3ll of a man and a true hunter. Hunting isn't my thing....can't do it......but I love your DH's attitude about it. He'a a true man of the hunt! Give him my kudos please, he deserves them!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 16, 2007)

Yep DH is great he says look at the animal world its the females that make the decisions and you should just let the human women make them as well but the funny thing is he doesn't do anything I tell him.
Anyway we need to get back to the subject at hand


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 17, 2007)

"Fink said Moms and Mutts has a rule that families with children under 14 are not allowed to adopt small dogs."


Drama continues.

With rules like that most of the people in the world would have never had a dog. Now I for sure think it is stupid. i do not care what kind of agreement was signed there. The shelter place is wron, wrong, wrong, and it makes me really angry.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 17, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> "Fink said Moms and Mutts has a rule that families with children under 14 are not allowed to adopt small dogs."
> 
> 
> Drama continues.
> ...


Right alot of people have small dogs and small children.its a great way to teach kids about being gentle and loving to animals.Does that mean if you have little kids you cant adopt a cat either?What about Gerbils,birds,fish etc.


----------



## keltin (Oct 17, 2007)

_“She [the owner of Moms and Mutts] is adamant that she is not going to be bullied around by the Ellen DeGenereses of the world ... They are using their power, position and wealth to try to get what it is they want."_

Full story.

Well, if Moms and Mutts has that policy about children under 14, then that’s how they run their business. Some restaurants require a Suit and Tie to be allowed in......it’s your choice to patronize them or walk away. 

There are many, many more places to get a pet. Go to the pound and you can get whatever you want and do with it how you please with no one looking over your shoulder.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm sorry you can't comapare tie to a live animal, and though you are right on patronising, I still think in this case they have stupid policy.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 17, 2007)

what are they going to do witht this dog if nobody wants to adopt it is my next question?


----------



## pacanis (Oct 17, 2007)

I haven't been following this thread anymore because there is just waaaay too much stuff being posted that I don't agree with, but I was drawn back.
In response to the last two posts (while I typed this anyway), Keltin was not comparing a tie to a live animal. He was saying that business' have policies and if you can't adhere to them, go elsewhere. 
Adoption is a funny thing. On one hand you have the animal rescue group, shelter, whatever, trying to place a pet ONCE. Their "forever home" they call it. Too many people are too willing to give up on a pet that isn't "working out" too soon. On the other hand, they make it awfully tough for good well meaning people to adopt the pet. It's a real catch-22.
And in response to the other post. Is there any reason why the people that Ellen gave the pet to can't go back and adopt him? What, would they rather make a stink for publicity's sake?

Anyway, I too think we should get back to the original topic. Pets are a highly controversial topic and should probably be in some kind of "war room" forum, especially if we are going to discuss intentionally breeding mutts.....

JMO


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 17, 2007)

Pacanis,this agency wont let families with kids under 14 adopt a small dog.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 17, 2007)

oops, sorry. I guess then Ellen should have kept her mouth shut and nobody would be the wiser. For a place with such a policy I can't believe they would adopt out a pet to a "celebrity".

On their behalf though.... and I think I have the perfect reason/guess on their reasoning for the age requirement because I deal with pets every day.... 
I recently heard a family who had an older dog and _four kids under the age of eight_ had to "give up" their 6 month old puppy. I took care of the puppy three times and told the owners that they better get a handle on her.... that she was a LOT of puppy and didn't seem to have any manners or training happening in her life. They agreed, but I guess giving her away was an easier solution for them.  OK, I place companion animals on a higher level than a lot of people, but anyone with any feelings should realize that a companion animal isn't a throwaway "thing". They develop bonds.
Maybe that particular shelter has ran into similar situations with families with young children that just don't realize the effort it took to raise their other dog. Now they have young children and they add a dog that need constant supervision, or have no experience with dogs at all and have young kids......
 Like I said, they can be too tough to adopt from. That's a fact, but they are looking to place a pet only once. Bouncing a dog (especially) from family to family just isn't in the pet's best interest. And Ellen's the one who signed the paperwork.


----------

